# Planted Tanks > Aquascaping >  Kenneth's ADA Scape "Biotope"

## Panut

Hi everyone,

Just aquascaped a new ADA tank. Took a long time to source for all my materials, but it finally did paid off.

Some information on my set-up:

ADA Cube tank
ADA Garden Mat
ADA Wood
ADA Kurokinryu Stones
ADA wood tight

Substrate : Super Fine Unique Riverbed sand
Lighting : Acardia Pod 11w x2 (22w total of FirePower  :Evil: )
Filter : Eheim 2213 with ADA media, Lily pipes (inflow + outflow)

Anubias barteri var nana 'Petite'
Flame moss

15 Dwarf Galaxy Rasboras
6 ruby loach
3 ottocinclus

These fishes have been with me for more than 4months.

Decided to opt for a low maintainence tank, hence making it a non-co2 tank. I have also tried to create a "biotope" for my fishes. The Galaxy rasboras and Ruby loach originate from the same source. Searched for this unique substrate for a very long time. 100&#37; pleased with the results so far. However may change the wood-scape, i have many ADA wood in spare  :Grin: 

P.S Sorry for the lousy photos, don't have a camera, using my handphone to take the pictures..

cheers

----------


## Panut

Water is still cloudy, hopefully it will settle down soon.
Here are some pictures taken immediately after setup:


My ADA rocks & Anubias petite are covered with sand!  :Sad:  
Will let everything settle down and "dust" them to show their real beauty  :Smug: 


Cheers,

----------


## Panut

The beauty of fine sand - "Slopes"  :Laughing: 



cheers

----------


## Panut

What my fishes deserves..  :Smile: 

High quality fish food


cheers

----------


## Jervis

Interesting woodscape... and I can see that you are collecting freebies  :Laughing:

----------


## tcy81

i think you need to siphon out the dust that has settle down on our plants, wood and rocks. and then slowly topup back with water.(try not to stir up the substrate)

 :Smile:

----------


## oblivion

erhmm thats the scape?
not much plants there i see

----------


## Panut

> i think you need to siphon out the dust that has settle down on our plants, wood and rocks. and then slowly topup back with water.(try not to stir up the substrate)


Yes mentioned that in my previous post. I decided not to do anymore water change just now as i was very tired  :Embarassed: 




> erhmm thats the scape?
> not much plants there i see


That is the wood scape. Plants i'm still figuring out as this substrate is not suitable for planting at all. Thinking of tying bolbitis... Maybe some moss as foreground...

cheers,

----------


## fireblade

looks like your scaping skills improve!!
looks much better than the first setup.. 
going to tie anything to the wood?

----------


## Panut

> looks like your scaping skills improve!!
> looks much better than the first setup.. 
> going to tie anything to the wood?


Thanks fireblade. Im still not satisfied with how it looks, will do changes when i have the time, as exams are near. Yes i did tie flame moss to the wood, but did it in such a way that it will grow to where i want. Will maybe try bolbitis at the back of the wood...

cheers,

----------


## Cacatuoides

how come the pictures are not showing?  :Sad:

----------


## Jervis

Bolbitis will look very nice... I am looking for Bolbitis too  :Grin:

----------


## johannes

any update?

----------


## Verminator

I may just be turning a blind eye to it, but what are the tank dimensions. I was tempted to ask if its a 1ft cube? But it looks a little bigger than that. 

I'm thinking of getting a more stable cabinet and putting my 2ft in the bottom of it, with a shelf above with two 1ft cubes in. Just wondered on the size of this tank mate.

----------


## Panut

> I may just be turning a blind eye to it, but what are the tank dimensions. I was tempted to ask if its a 1ft cube? But it looks a little bigger than that. 
> 
> I'm thinking of getting a more stable cabinet and putting my 2ft in the bottom of it, with a shelf above with two 1ft cubes in. Just wondered on the size of this tank mate.


30cm by 30cm by 30cm bro  :Smile: 
Bigger than it looks? is it got to do with scaping skills?  :Evil:

----------


## Verminator

I think it does look bigger than it actually is. Your scaping skills are surely the reason for this.

Once the bigger plants fill out this tank will look good.

----------


## Panut

> I think it does look bigger than it actually is. Your scaping skills are surely the reason for this.
> 
> Once the bigger plants fill out this tank will look good.


Thanks verminator  :Smile:  You are kind with your words. Water is very clear now. will be doing some slight rescape with the woods, and addition of plants. Will update once i have the time and pictures  :Smile: 

cheers,

----------


## genes

Scape lack the depth and focal point. You should replace the bigger/thicker branches to the front of the tank and the smaller branches to the back of the tank. Try not to leave the center empty unless you are going to create a twin island effect on the left and right hand side of the tank. 

Also, i'm afriad the slopes you created will become flat very quickly especially when the gravel is fine type.

----------


## Jervis

Any update bro?

----------


## StanChung

I think bolbitis is out of the question for a small tank like yours. Nice try and would top up an inch more of soil. Remove the water before you do this and top up water slowly with something to prevent direct contact with soil.

I think your best bet are mosses.

----------


## blue33

> I think bolbitis is out of the question for a small tank like yours. Nice try and would top up an inch more of soil. Remove the water before you do this and top up water slowly with something to prevent direct contact with soil.
> 
> I think your best bet are mosses.


Yup! For this scape, moss fit the best! Cant be wrong!  :Laughing:

----------


## Panut

Finally.. Updates  :Laughing: 
Did a major rescape.. Not a complete one though.. Will be doing changes when i have more time.. But enough talk. Here are the pictures.. Enjoy  :Smile: 


A little "river" concept..  :Grin: 








Cheers,

----------


## Panut

What plants should i add? Presently only have flame moss and that petite anubias..
Needle leave Java ferns? Bolbitis?
hmmm....

 :Roll Eyes:

----------


## Panut

Dropped by Biotope after the rescape.. 

... And bought a pair of Apistogramma Elizabethae "Tucano Red". Swallowed the Alpha Male with the best finnage and colour  :Grin:  ...

Oh my. Apistos are hard to shoot! They are always moving about, and im using a HANDPHONE camera with a HUMONGOUS shuttle LAGG  :Mad:  Hence, no pictures  :Sad: 
Anyone volunteer to help me take pictures with your camera?  :Grin:

----------


## Panut

To make up for the disappointment, here are some casual pictures of the other tankmates.. Galaxy Rasboras, Ruby loach, Ottos, and 1 shrimp - With my lousy HP camera..

Three musketeers  :Laughing: 




Cuteeeeee  :Smug:  [This is a malayan shrimp, NOT a cherry chrimp, guess it stole some of the spirulina i feed my fishes  :Grin: ]




Head of the dragon  :Evil: 




Ruby loach "super red" ?  :Flame: 




Oh what a lucky shot. But, the picture is blur, and the fish in question is not flaring, still under stress..
This pair is showing lots of potential.. Believe it will be MUCH better with a few weeks of loving and tender care  :Razz: 
Here is it anyway..




Many natural crevices, holes, and "caves", created from my scape  :Laughing: 
Wonderful place for my galaxies and Elizabethae to play "hide and seek"  :Smile: 




Cheers,

----------


## Panut

Im worried my apisto will jump out.. anyone got a spare piece of glass cover? 
Or if you are free accompany me to go make one  :Grin: 


Anyone has experience with Apistos jumping out?  :Confused:

----------


## Verminator

Simpicity looks stunning when done correctly. Well done. I admit a few other plants will look good, but if i were you i'd refrain from adding too many. Don't cram them in. Selectively chosen and placed plants will look fabulous!

Apisto's 'can' jump, that is my knowledge of them. I personally havnt seen or heard of anyone i know having them jump out. Don't know any other peoples experiences of them here...

----------


## Jervis

Heard you bought a super expensive pair of Apistogramma... well done  :Well done:  Quickly get a cover before...  :Grin:

----------


## Fei Miao

> 


I think a bigger bunch of needle leaves java on the fork on the wood and some L. repens on the back would help to balance out the space, moss in the mid ground with petite anubias adds to the texture and colours. All these are easy plants. 

I find once you have more plants, it's less likely the apistos will jump. Fish jump when they feels in-secure or frighten by sudden switching off of lights.

----------


## illumnae

like i mentioned, you actually didn't get the alpha male, the other one had better colour and finnage  :Wink: 

looks like your plans for a biotope tank have been shelved...you've got plants from africa and fish from both asia and south america  :Grin:

----------


## StanChung

It will grow into one in time given it's own 'palace' LOL.

----------


## Panut

> I think a bigger bunch of needle leaves java on the fork on the wood and some L. repens on the back would help to balance out the space, moss in the mid ground with petite anubias adds to the texture and colours. All these are easy plants. 
> 
> I find once you have more plants, it's less likely the apistos will jump. Fish jump when they feels in-secure or frighten by sudden switching off of lights.



im thinking of letting bunches of mini riccia float at the top of the tank.. if you know what i mean...
ehhhehehehe.. (my apisto can't jump out already  :Grin: )


anyone willing so spare or sell some Needle leave Java ferns? or trade with some anubias?  :Roll Eyes:

----------


## Panut

Thank you verminator, your words are always so kind. The only problem i had was taking out the wood, cos the sand was inert(hope i got the word right), and released many bubbles(some poisoness gas).. So far nothing happened, will check for updates later..  :Smile: 

Do Elizabethae like bright lights?  :Roll Eyes: 




> Simpicity looks stunning when done correctly. Well done. I admit a few other plants will look good, but if i were you i'd refrain from adding too many. Don't cram them in. Selectively chosen and placed plants will look fabulous!
> 
> Apisto's 'can' jump, that is my knowledge of them. I personally havnt seen or heard of anyone i know having them jump out. Don't know any other peoples experiences of them here...

----------


## StanChung

Kenneth, biotope is not the right word to describe your tank although it's a nice tank. Biotope specifically means region of a habitat associated with a particular community. I understand that you have it in inverted commas "biotope" but this could be misleading.

Your fishes are from South America, the nana petite's from Africa?, the wood from Malaysia, tank from Japan[made in Germany] and...oops, I'm sorry for being a pain...LOL.

Ok carry on-please ignore...nice setup you have.  :Grin:  _A. elizabethae_ no less! Impressive among other very nice things. [just seriously jealous]  :Grin:

----------


## Panut

Failed miserably to catch a picture of him when he is flaring. My camera phone, with a 5 second Lag certainly isn't a match for these agile and docile pair  :Sad: 

Nevertheless, here are some blurry pictures. Seems like he has alot of potential. Has red everywhere - cheeks, tail, anal fin.. etc etc. Any pros can give some comments?  :Grin: 





cheers,

----------


## Jervis

Looking good! Planning to add more plants?

----------


## Panut

> Looking good! Planning to add more plants?


Yes, many plants are on the way. Bolbitis, Needle leaf ferns, weeping moss, fissidens, flame moss.

i also currently have mini riccia floating at the top of the tank already  :Grin: 
MINI riccia, NOT normal riccia  :Laughing: 

Anyone can give some suggestions?

cheers,

----------


## Jervis

Are you pumping in CO2? Nice! I might be getting some Mini Riccia too... but the slow growth rate doesn't excite me  :Laughing:

----------


## genes

This scape looks much better then the previous one imho. Get more nanas or some java ferns to fill around the stones.

----------


## Panut

> This scape looks much better then the previous one imho. Get more nanas or some java ferns to fill around the stones.


All my plants are coming in the weekend  :Kiss:

----------


## Panut

Natural Beauty... Nana petite on lily pipe inflow...  :Razz:

----------


## Panut

I'm considering putting another pair of apisto inside this 1ft cube, maybe apistogramma bitaeniara? Hence, i added many stuff - Natural caves, hiding places, holes etc etc. 

Here is one of the many caves created from ADA Kurokinryu Stones, with a topping of Mini riccia  :Grin: 



cheers,

----------


## Panut

Added many other plants: Many meshes Of thickly grown US fissidens, Needle Leaf ferns, More Nana petite, Mini riccia, US fissidens on wood, christmas moss, Flame moss, etc etc. Will post more pictures later. My fishes are sleeping now!  :Razz:

----------


## EvolutionZ

2 pairs of apisto in a 1ft cube? better tink twice before commiting.. if you want 2 pair of apisto inside a tank. at least 3 - 4 ft then its still okay.. 1ft cube is simply way TOO small.

----------


## Panut

> 2 pairs of apisto in a 1ft cube? better tink twice before commiting.. if you want 2 pair of apisto inside a tank. at least 3 - 4 ft then its still okay.. 1ft cube is simply way TOO small.


I know that of course  :Exasperated: 


i wanted to try and challenge myself whether i can do it successfully. If they really can't get along, i will just separate and sell one of them. Simple.

----------


## EvolutionZ

challenge? well, nothing to say then. using live fish to do a challenge. :Roll Eyes:

----------


## Jervis

> I know that of course


Stick to your knowledge than... especially if you are already facing difficulty having 1 pair living peacefully inside that tank. Adding a second pair will not make the situation better.

About the selling part... it doesn't sound like a good backup plan. I don't think you can easily get rid of (sell off) your second pair that easily.

----------


## Jervis

On the side note... I do understand the need for more excitement (aka challenge) as you are stuck with a 1ft cube. Why not "challenge" your dad to allow you to keep another 1ft cube? That will yield better result in the long term  :Smile: 

Explain to your dad... I'm sure he will understand  :Smile:

----------


## leeruisheng

Looking good. Waiting for some photos of nice growth and clearer water.

----------


## illumnae

you're crazy to even think of putting another pair of apistos in there. if you are tired of your money, flush it down the toilet. don't kill off fish just for a "challenge"

----------


## oblivion

yx, well if they survive he can always try to sell it off again like he said.  :Razz:

----------


## Verminator

Why put/use fish in such a scenario in the first place. I say stick to what you have without adding and additional pair. Keep the fish if you know you can, not if its going to be a "challenge" to make them get along. If the space isnt big enough for another pair then don't do it.

----------


## Samuel2618

This is one thing I have learnt over my years of fish keeping.. In order for your fishes to life happily in a tank.. Do not try to overcrowd them in a small tank.. Bio-load must always be well maintained and ensure that it is not overloaded.. Last time I was just like you.. Not able to resist buying lots of nice fishes and put them into my tank.. Hoping they will survive.. But they never did of cause given the cramped conditions I can afford for them.. Haha thinking back.. Like what Bro Yi Xiang said.. I felt like those money are like flushed down the toilet bowl.. 

Your tank is a small 1ft tank.. Already I see lots of fishes in them.. Even adding 2 more fishes will definitely stretch the bio-load to the max.. Your fishes will feel very cramped living in it.. Not to mention another pair of apisto which you view as challenge to see if you are able to comm them in such a small tiny space packed with lots of hiding spaces.. They will still fight for space and perhaps by the time you want to sell the other pair.. They might already been injured during fights.. Beware lots of apistos are lost during fights too.. Not just internal parasites like I mentioned before.. 

Happy fish keeping!!

----------


## Panut

> This is one thing I have learnt over my years of fish keeping.. In order for your fishes to life happily in a tank.. Do not try to overcrowd them in a small tank.. Bio-load must always be well maintained and ensure that it is not overloaded.. Last time I was just like you.. Not able to resist buying lots of nice fishes and put them into my tank.. Hoping they will survive.. But they never did of cause given the cramped conditions I can afford for them.. Haha thinking back.. Like what Bro Yi Xiang said.. I felt like those money are like flushed down the toilet bowl.. 
> 
> Your tank is a small 1ft tank.. Already I see lots of fishes in them.. Even adding 2 more fishes will definitely stretch the bio-load to the max.. Your fishes will feel very cramped living in it.. Not to mention another pair of apisto which you view as challenge to see if you are able to comm them in such a small tiny space packed with lots of hiding spaces.. They will still fight for space and perhaps by the time you want to sell the other pair.. They might already been injured during fights.. Beware lots of apistos are lost during fights too.. Not just internal parasites like I mentioned before.. 
> 
> Happy fish keeping!!


Thank you samuel for your most constructive opinion, unlike others who just ->  :Surprised:  :Surprised:  :Surprised: 

Just curious, do apisto have sharp teeth? how do they kill/injured each other during fights?

----------


## bubberls

" Premaxilla has one long tooth row along rim of entire jaw with teeth in one hemiseries 17(1), 20(1), 23(1), 24(1) and one short inner row along anterior half of jaw rim. Dentary has one long tooth row with 20(1), 24 (1), 25(2) teeth in one hemiseries, and one inner series anteriorly (in male an additional short inner row anteriorly) All teeth unicuspid, pointed strongly curved linguad. "




*information and pics adapted from zootaxa "Apistogramma eremnopyge, a new species of chichlid fish (Teleostei: Chichlidae) from Peru"

----------


## EvolutionZ

i do hope you don't get another pair of apisto and put both pair in a 1ft cube. i don't wish to see any beautiful and expensive apisto die in hands of people who have near zero knowledge on apistos.

----------


## Jaws

As I am posting this, my 2 male cacas are fighting in my cube tank. Now will have to remove one and put in my new cube tank. As per what all other bros here advised, better not have 2 pairs in one cube tank.

----------


## Samuel2618

Dwarf Cichlids are just like Betta who will fight the hell out of each other, ripping each other's fins off till mobility is difficult for the other party or injured the gills or other party of the body.. In a way.. They might just injured the other fish and leave it to perish when the other party is able to fight back anymore.. Please do more research on the website before trying to comm them.. But a definte answer now is please do not try to challenge yourself by trying to comm them in a small 1ft tank.. Seeing them swimming happily in a fish tank is a very enjoyable sight.. Fish not only need good food, expensive equipments.. But also need amber spaces to live happily..

----------


## StanChung

Hi Kenneth,

Let me add that apistos like any other cichlid have mating behaviour that borders on psychotic. Any similar looking fish would be consider a threat and thus need to be eliminated. It doesn't help when the tank is so small although you are providing more caves. Even if that is not bad enough, the female or male for some reason thinks their mate is useless would just kill the fella. So it's a good idea to keep watch. Having them of similar size although not always possible is better.

That said, once they mate and produce fries, that's a beautiful thing.  :Jump for joy: 

On a side note, I think guys who are commenting should temper their comments on the constructive side. I learnt something about apisto teeth today.  :Shocked:

----------


## Panut

> i do hope you don't get another pair of apisto and put both pair in a 1ft cube. i don't wish to see any beautiful and expensive apisto die in hands of people who have *zero* knowledge on apistos.



Evo, retract your statement.

----------


## Panut

> Hi Kenneth,
> 
> Let me add that apistos like any other cichlid have mating behaviour that borders on psychotic. Any similar looking fish would be consider a threat and thus need to be eliminated. It doesn't help when the tank is so small although you are providing more caves. Even if that is not bad enough, the female or male for some reason thinks their mate is useless would just kill the fella. So it's a good idea to keep watch. Having them of similar size although not always possible is better.
> 
> That said, once they mate and produce fries, that's a beautiful thing. 
> 
> On a side note, I think guys who are commenting should temper their comments on the constructive side. I learnt something about apisto teeth today.





> Dwarf Cichlids are just like Betta who will fight the hell out of each other, ripping each other's fins off till mobility is difficult for the other party or injured the gills or other party of the body.. In a way.. They might just injured the other fish and leave it to perish when the other party is able to fight back anymore.. Please do more research on the website before trying to comm them.. But a definte answer now is please do not try to challenge yourself by trying to comm them in a small 1ft tank.. Seeing them swimming happily in a fish tank is a very enjoyable sight.. Fish not only need good food, expensive equipments.. But also need amber spaces to live happily..





> As I am posting this, my 2 male cacas are fighting in my cube tank. Now will have to remove one and put in my new cube tank. As per what all other bros here advised, better not have 2 pairs in one cube tank.


Thank you all for your _constructive_ comments, i won't be putting another one in anymore.  :Smile:

----------


## Panut

> " Premaxilla has one long tooth row along rim of entire jaw with teeth in one hemiseries 17(1), 20(1), 23(1), 24(1) and one short inner row along anterior half of jaw rim. Dentary has one long tooth row with 20(1), 24 (1), 25(2) teeth in one hemiseries, and one inner series anteriorly (in male an additional short inner row anteriorly) All teeth unicuspid, pointed strongly curved linguad. "
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *information and pics adapted from zootaxa "Apistogramma eremnopyge, a new species of chichlid fish (Teleostei: Chichlidae) from Peru"


Excellent information!  :Well done: 
Thank you for the time taken to find this picture.  :Smile:  I presume this diagram applies to all of the apisto family?

----------


## EvolutionZ

glad to hear that you wont be putting in another pair of apisto inside to challange youself.

----------


## Jervis

> glad to hear that you wont be putting in another pair of apisto inside to challange youself.


I am glad to hear that too... at least all the constructive opinions do not go down the drain. Are you still quitting the hobby Kenneth? I believe you have told a few hobbyist already about your latest decision. I hope you can find a good buyer for your beautiful Apistogramma  :Smile: 

All the best!

----------


## Panut

> I am glad to hear that too... at least all the constructive opinions do not go down the drain. Are you still quitting the hobby Kenneth? I believe you have told a few hobbyist already about your latest decision. I hope you can find a good buyer for your beautiful Apistogramma 
> 
> All the best!



Hi Jervis, 

Won't be entirely quitting, just scaling everything down to focus on my exams.  :Smile:

----------


## Panut

Into the Horizon...

----------


## Panut

Providing adequate aeration to suit the oxygen needs of my fauna  :Smile: 
A little dirty though, will clean it today  :Embarassed:

----------

